# Sumo deadlift?...



## M1seryD1str1ct

So pulled sumo for first time today just bar 3x10 and so far feel fine. With my back (injured a year ago) that's a small miracle. Almost all tension on hamstrings significantly less on back than conventional.

Hm...


----------



## Seeker

Well given that you have a back issue you get a pass for pulling sumo.


----------



## PillarofBalance

My back is why I pull sumo


----------



## Beedeezy

I'm gonna try sumo for a training cycle. I pulled 315 sumo before I did conventional, and I had pulled conventional solely when that happened.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct

PillarofBalance said:


> My back is why I pull sumo



Master of the underground

What tips/insight might you have on pulling in this stance?

Feels SO much better on my back than conventional


----------



## Beedeezy

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> What tips/insight might you have on pulling in this stance?



Youtube the Supertraining video with Ed Coan. It's not the end all be all, but hell of a place to start.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I pull sumo because I love eating ass


----------



## ECKSRATED

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Master of the underground
> 
> What tips/insight might you have on pulling in this stance?
> 
> Feels SO much better on my back than conventional



Don't jerk the bar especially with sumo. Pull yourself and try to wedge yourself under the bar if that makes sense. Don't squat the weight up. Open your hips as much as possible. Spread the floor apart with your feet

 Real men pull sumo


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct

ECKSRATED said:


> Don't jerk the bar especially with sumo. Pull yourself and try to wedge yourself under the bar if that makes sense. Don't squat the weight up. Open your hips as much as possible. Spread the floor apart with your feet
> 
> Real men pull sumo



Sick, thank you. Really excited to give this an honest shot. What about balance with that wide of a stance?


----------



## Beedeezy

Watch the video I recommended and put tips from others together.
The video will give you more than the basics and explain a lot. After that you will have very specific if any questions.


----------



## Seeker

I pulled sumo once, once was enough.


----------



## Infantry87

ECKSRATED said:


> *Don't jerk the bar especially with sumo*. Pull yourself and try to wedge yourself under the bar if that makes sense. Don't squat the weight up. Open your hips as much as possible. Spread the floor apart with your feet
> 
> Real men pull sumo



^^^ This....Seen a guy jerk a texas bar doing sumos. Bar flexed up and violently back down- this guys knees buckled shooting his face into the concrete ground. 3 teeth and stitches in the forehead............. Usually when I set up, I'll plant my feet under the bar then when I bend down to place my grip I'll start at my hams/glutes and tense them and then I imagine I'm trying to squeeze the bar under my arms to tense up my lats. Seems to help me when I start the pull, try to spread the ground with your feet and drive your hips through the bar.


----------



## Tren4Life

When you pull Sumo in a meet you get a special trophy 




























Shaped like a dildo


----------



## CardinalJacked

Well, would you rather f*ck or make love?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Lol a lot of haters on sumo. Damn.


----------



## PillarofBalance

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Sick, thank you. Really excited to give this an honest shot. What about balance with that wide of a stance?



You should be pushing out hard on the side of your feet.  This locks the hips and keeps your balance. 



Tren4Life said:


> When you pull Sumo in a meet you get a special trophy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaped like a dildo



Honesty impressed bro. Well done!


----------



## Turbolag

Sumo is fun man. It's really technical. 

Have you tried it since your post?


----------



## Bigmike

PillarofBalance said:


> My back is why I pull sumo



Ditto, sumo or I end up hunched over like an old man for a week.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct

PillarofBalance said:


> My back is why I pull sumo



Alright so about a year ago I deadlifted conventional 3x10 just the bar and couldn't walk for 3 days.

Yesterday I sumo'd 100 lbs. 3x10 and actually also squatted 100 lbs. 3x10...and today my back feels just fine. Injured spot fought me just a  little bit yesterday though.

Big difference. Trying to decide if I should keep progressing light or just use this as a status update to tell my doc going into an MRI so I don't re-injure and go back to square one.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I like to bust balls on sumo, but it's really whatever works best for your leverages.

The problem is that I don't think most even really know what that means.

I have herniated L4 and L5 disks in my back. I can't pull sumo. I pull well north of 600 conventional. I can't even properly get down to the bar sumo. 

Most people can't do either lift properly and that is why they have problems.

Pillar and Ecks, while not known for huge conventional deadlifts, both pulled a lot more then most conventionally before they realized they weren't going any further without making the change. Nobody would call Dan Green or Chris Duffin a pussy for pulling sumo, and Tom Finn would shit down your neck if you looked at him funny.

If you can't pull 100 lbs conventionally without back pain there are other problems.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I love how people say sumo is easier blah blah blah range of motion blah blah blah. If its easier then make the switch and show me how much easier it is. Sumo is better for my leverages but every week my hips are destroyedddddddd    But its worth the pain cus I will fukking pull 7 hunjjjjjooo


----------



## heavydeads83

ECKSRATED said:


> I love how people say sumo is easier blah blah blah range of motion blah blah blah. If its easier then make the switch and show me how much easier it is. Sumo is better for my leverages but every week my hips are destroyedddddddd    But its worth the pain cus I will fukking pull 7 hunjjjjjooo



I don't think sumo is easier, I just hate it because I suck at it.  I have thought it's less of a range of motion which could be an advantage but I don't knock it,  Whatever works.  I've tried it a couple of times.  My PR deadlift is 605 and I'd be lucky to pull 500 sumo.


----------



## saltylifter

Form I'm sure sucks but here is my sumo bitches 
Lick these nuts 
600lbs for 3 reps


----------



## ECKSRATED

saltylifter said:


> Form I'm sure sucks but here is my sumo bitches
> Lick these nuts
> 600lbs for 3 reps


Like i told u in PM that's more of a hybrid type deadlift. U could make some minor changes and be pulling a lot of fukking weight sumo. You're just a strong fukker to begin with. Lol. Dick


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> Like i told u in PM that's more of a hybrid type deadlift. U could make some minor changes and be pulling a lot of fukking weight sumo. *You're just a strong fukker to begin with. Lol. Dick*


My thoughts exactly lol. 

It's a Coan style sumo. There really aren't any rules. You do what works for you.


----------



## schultz1

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol a lot of haters on sumo. Damn.



Heter gonna hate. Sumo of gtfo.


----------



## CardinalJacked

I pulled sumo the other day. 

I think I liked it...


----------



## BigJohnny

I suck @ pulling either way, but I REALLY suck at sumo!


----------



## ECKSRATED

CardinalJacked said:


> I pulled sumo the other day.
> 
> I think I liked it...



Did u have the desire to eat ass after?


----------



## Milo

Only time I ever didn't hate sumo is when I pulled like Salty. Closer stance, Ed Coan style. Seems like it could be very powerful. Conventional for me now because I ****ing love it. But like Dave Tate says, once he started gaining weight he would go from conv to sumo to conv and so on. Getting thicker and bigger changes leverages. One style may work for you at 220 but could be shit and have to switch at 242 etc.


----------

